# Looking for advice



## DOUGER (Mar 29, 2008)

I am new to the board and am very interested in the types of lures other fishermen use. I have always been a live bait kind of guy but I never seem to be able to break the 3 pound weight that way.

I am doing research and reading up on what is working for other people, gonna be a long hard road but I will get there.

I bought a few rattle traps and a couple jerk baits this weekend and tried them out but didn't get a nibble. I know it is early in the season so I am not frustrated yet.

I have some rooster tails and some grubs and worms that I tried last year, other than a few small bass none of them seemed to work for me. I am sure it has a lot to do with technique also but I was wondering if anyone felt like laying some sage advice on a newbie to lures. At the age of 36 I am finally stepping away from minnows and worms and need a little direction.

I pulled a 3 1/2 pounder out last year on a minnow and bobber and my wife laughed at me for hours at how excited I got. I am like a little kid when I catch a big fish and I want to know the joy of hooking on to a true HAWG this year!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

"I pulled a 3 1/2 pounder out last year on a minnow and bobber and my wife laughed at me for hours at how excited I got. I am like a little kid when I catch a big fish and I want to know the joy of hooking on to a true HAWG this year!"

Every fish we catch we turn into kids again. It's awesome, it's natural, and it's spiritual if you really think about it.

The next time you're at your favorite takle store. Check out some Strike King Bitsy Flip jigs (or anything similar) and mayby some type of crawler trailer for it. I personally use Uncle Josh pork frogs for most of my JignPig presentations. Then (especially this time of year) pitch it to your favorite spot, and think like a crawdad! In other words... throw it/let it drop to the bottom/slooooowly pick it up about six inches or so and let it drop/reel a few cranks/and repeat. The fish will hit it on the fall. As soon as you feel anything different, set the hook!

Go for it!


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

I sent you a PM, I'm sure it'll help. But just to get you started, crankbaits were our biggest producer this summer. Check out the Bandit Crankbaits. Spinnerbaits, plastic worms, etc are all good bass baits. and you'll learn to fish them over time.

*BB*


----------



## DOUGER (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Jig! I have been reading a lot on the jig n pig rig and it seems to be a favorite amongst anglers so I have to give it a shot. The wife and I hit Fisherman's warehouse before we went out and I almost bought a jig but wasn't sure how to rig it or fish it so I put it off for now.

Seems to be the way I have to go from what I am reading everywhere.

And yes, you are correct, every single fish I hook onto gets me excited like a little kid. I tried to explain it to my teenager last year when I took him out a few times. He asked why I go fishing a lot and I told him it was the only way I could truly relax and take my mind off of things.

When I feel a strike there is nothing else in the world that matters, just me and the fish and a few minutes of euphoria. He just looked at me kind of funny and said "OK?" and decided he was bored with fishing rather quickly as usual. He is turning 16 in a few months so the only thing on his mind is girls and video games and getting his license....sigh.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Douger.........your lucky days lie just ahead of you, my man......you've discovered the total information highway.......the totally great bassers, we have on this site, will take you hand and hand in to the big bass chapter of your life.....We do have, some of the best.........at OGF...... Good luck....good fishin.......Jon Sr.


----------



## DOUGER (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Bassin'. I look into the tip you gave me. I know you are right MrPhish, seems to be a lot of experienced anglers on here willing to give good advice. I can't wait for the weather to warm up some more and try out the advice!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Douger,
Check out the two bass I caught yesterday. I posted pictures on the Central Ohio post section titled "Bass Report (with pictures) Fairfield/Perry County." You'll see some decent bass for this early in the year.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Douger

The best two ways to learn about fishing with different lures is:

1. Watch some of the more educational fishing shows on TV. Everyone seems to have their favorite, so watch several and choose the ones that you feel you are learning from. One of my favorites is In-Fisherman. 

2. Is to hook up with someone more experienced, go fishing with them, ask as many questions as you can and pay attention to what they say and do. Of course this site is also a great place to ask questions, but it can't replace being on the water and learning with someone who knows. 

I still have a lot to learn, as most do IMO, but I'll never forget the first time I showed my nephew how to target bass with a texas rigged worm. After a few casts he landed a small bass, and he was hooked. Said that was the first time he had ever used a specific lure to catch certain species. Now fishing is one of his favorite topics of conversation and we really have something we can enjoy doing together. It's great!!! He even has his 13 year old daughter fishing now and the three of us plan to make a few trips this year. I can't wait. I'll get off my soapbox now. Just keep asking and learning. The lunker will come.

Later


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

It's almost time to start throwing spinnerbaits.White,or white and chartreuse is usually good colors. Just have confindence it what your using and doing is the most important thing. Then the fun will begin. Good luck


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

you've gotten a lot of good advice so far. I just got back from SC and most of our fish and our bigger fish all came on a 1/2oz Green pumpkin jig and craw. They weren't very nice about it either


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im a firm beleiver that the very first lure you should learn as a bass fisherman is a texas rigged worm. 

1. catches tons of fish in many conditions and times of year.
2. is weedless and helps you learn the bottom structure of the places you fish.
3. Gives you a shot at a big fish but catches smaller ones too.

Douger: do a search on how to rig a texas rig worm with a bullet weight and get some 4 and 6 inch powerworms in dark shades like black and brown. You will not regret it. many pros use worms as their backup plan when nothing else is working.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

1st shirt said:


> 1. Watch some of the more educational fishing shows on TV. Everyone seems to have their favorite, so watch several and choose the ones that you feel you are learning from. One of my favorites is In-Fisherman.



The Bass Pro's from BPS is a great educational video to watch also. Season 1 is the only one out on DVD right now...and I am recording all of season 2 on my DVR....good stuff!!!


----------



## DOUGER (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I have some worms already texas rigged but have no luck so far, but then again I didn't spend a long time with them and I went that route when they weren't hitting the live stuff.

I gotta hit the warehouse up the road and do some more lure shopping this week now that I have a better idea of what I am looking for.

Looks like the weather is warming up this week and next weekend should be pretty comfy for fishing.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

The first thing with artificial baits is that you have to have confidence in the bait you are using. That is the first and biggest hurtle. You have to have the mentality that it will work just as good as the live baits since you have used live bait for so long. You also have to be patient too. You have to use it longer than 10 minutes before giving up. I would suggest going out on a fishing trip with nothing but artificial baits. Remember...its call fishing, not catching.  

If its your first time using artificials, I would suggest using power fishing baits like spinnerbaits and crankbaits because it is faster fishing and you will not get bored even if you do not hook a fish. Soft plastics and jigs requires a lot of patience because it is slow fishing. A word of advice...do not just cast the bait out and reel it in not paying attention to what the lure is doing. Think of the rod, line, and lure as your underwater eyes, ears, and hands.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

its hard to beat spinnerbaits and chatterbaits early, alot of times in the spring the lakes get murky/muddy due to all of the rain and these baits with their vibration get the job done. check out this 23 1/2'' 7.2 pounder i caught this past saturday in a STATE LAKE in ohio on a chatterbait. I opted to get it mounted instead of a replica. some may argue this but it was my choice. I never keep any bass from state waters, its all catch and release but this fish ment alot to me.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Procraft - Dude thats a nice fish!!!! 


I agree with you on chatterbaits, I know alot of people think they're hype but I had never used one and fished a cove where my instincts told me there had to be fish. Made two trips through it with my regular go to baits (shad crank & soft plastic swimming minnow) and couldn't buy a fish, tied on a chatterbait (first time) went through again and pulled six bass out in less then one hour. It is now one of my go to baits, especially in murky water!! Its not like those fish just moved in, that bait made them eat it!!

Douger, also look for feeding creeks this time of year. With the rain runoff, you will get warmer water there and bass will come in to feed on the bait fish. Can be extremely good fishing with artical baits. Use baits that match the hatch but if those aren't working, be willing to try something new!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

sisezz73 said:


> It's almost time to start throwing spinnerbaits.White,or white and chartreuse is usually good colors. Just have confindence it what your using and doing is the most important thing. Then the fun will begin. Good luck


I couldnt agree more have confidence in what your doing, I have had descent luck buzzing 3/8oz spinnerbaits accross the top of weeds and timber, and I have had good luck with topwater right at dark or after dark.


----------



## DOUGER (Mar 29, 2008)

I went out and did it today. Stopped in at Fisherman's warehouse and bought some Uncle Josh's pork frogs and Booyah jigs.

I also picked up some crankbaits and jerk baits the other day. I already have a bunch of worms so I am set there.

Now to go experiment!


----------

